
Show HN: A simplified weekly calendar to record and share wasted time - x0xMaximus
https://theslackertracker.com/
======
x0xMaximus
Hi everyone, Max (the creator) here, I just wanted to note that previously
submitted results can be revisited with their unique pages, e.g.
[https://theslackertracker.com/bsoaztceyfjd/](https://theslackertracker.com/bsoaztceyfjd/)

I’m still trying to address some confusion that might come out of having the
cumulative hour amounts shown in the week view, rather than a daily average or
percentage of waste for that week as the value shown. I’m likely going to see
how it starts to look with real submissions and will adjust accordingly. In
addition, still challenged with activity + company name normalization, and
general approaches to gamify and make more fun (without sacrificing submission
legitimacy).

The idea started from Peter’s line in Office Space, “I'd probably, say, in a
given week, I probably do about fifteen minutes of real, actual work.“

